# Questions, Questions and more Questions!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Why do they follow up a question with a question before you've had time to answer the first question?

Whats wrong with silence, Roberta and I had a 15 minute car ride to the supermarket today and she didn't stop talking once, I'm not use to being a passenger so love to look into the fields and over hedges to see what game is about, ok I do look when driving but not for as long, mounting the curbs with the landrover is not liked by walkers or the police! So when no answer comes back thats not a problem she goes into the next random thought that for some reason I must know about, is it only me?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

No! Its not you.... its the same on this side of the world lol...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What makes me smile is the ' I know your not really listening so I'll find some more bull crap that you couldn't care less about look!'


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta has just looked at this and said 'If no ones in the car I still say whats on my mind' I kid you not guys, this is what I have to put up with!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You could always use the ... " if there was somthing to listen to ". But I would not recomend that one.

My ex who was very intellegent used to talk and talk...and talk. At times I grew bored. A psychologist friend of mine told me it is common for those who have security issues to talk and talk.

Not saying anything...just saying what he told me. With my ex....it proved true.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No problems here, Roberta just loves to Talk!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's called conversing ! Some people just need to voice their thoughts. Now if that person who is a constant talker is your wife or significant other you probably better learn to listen with at least one ear, and talk back occasionally. Try having a relationship with someone who doesn't talk or share their thoughts, that's not a relationship.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh this was meant as a laugh, a bit of a joke sorry. We talk all the time thanks Don and are very happy.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You look, sound and seem happy with her Matt and I was not insenuating anything differant just my experience.

Yep women are talkative even in the animal kingdom. While duck hunting I have noticed that it is the hen who does most all the quacking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> You look, sound and seem happy with her Matt and I was not insenuating anything differant just my experience.
> 
> Yep women are talkative even in the animal kingdom. While duck hunting I have noticed that it is the hen who does most all the quacking.


Oh don't worry Brian you had caused no offence.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> What makes me smile is the ' I know your not really listening so I'll find some more bull crap that you couldn't care less about look!'


 Youve got the perfect response Matt, talk about PREDATOR TALK to her LOL I promise its not on her agenda. But use it sparingly or you will desensitize her to it and its effectiveness will be diminished next time you try it. So only do so when she makes you feel like your post here--thats the ticket my friend!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was all just a bit of fun, the 10 minute car trip was a perfect example of Roberta chatting away about things that happened up the horse yard and I didn't need to answer at any point. And it does make me smile how after answering a question on something that may not even interest her she'll always have a second ready and waiting! But I wish I'd just not started this.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nothing but conversation amonst a crowd who shares a lifestyle. All fun and interesting to participate and see what kinds of responses.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would say there old Mat time for younguns they seem to draw more attention allowing more hunting and gazing time. The conversasion is more focus on them and what they need to stop doing and things they need to leave alone and ya know Whooaa wheres that smell coming and from and such. NNAAHH just kidding its the same here only they are named different. I would say that sometimes they do make since but i have to be paying close attention. LOL sorry gotta go wifey coming. LOL Yes Dear it would look better there,


----------

